# Transfert dans Santé



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Comment puis transférer toutes mes données Runtastic dans l’app Santé ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mai 2019)

Dans l'application Santé, va dans Sources, tu auras sans doute l'application Runtastic qui apparaitra là.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Dans l'application Santé, va dans Sources, tu auras sans doute l'application Runtastic qui apparaitra là.


Oui,j’ai coché Runtastic 
Mais rien n’arrive


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mai 2019)

Bizarre, avec Health Mate je n'ai pas de problème. Il faut juste que je lance l'application de la montre pour avoir les données les plus récentes sinon cela met un peu plus de temps pour arriver...
Il doit bien y avoir des utilisateurs de Runtastic sur le forum qui pourront t'aider.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2019)

Je l’espère


----------



## lineakd (5 Mai 2019)

@Jura39, est-ce que dans l’app réglages/confidentialité/santé/runtastic/, c’est aussi activé?
Comment est apple health dans l’app runtastic/paramètres/comptes partenaires?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2019)

lineakd a dit:


> @Jura39, est-ce que dans l’app réglages/confidentialité/santé/runtastic/, c’est aussi activé?
> Comment est apple health dans l’app runtastic/paramètres/comptes partenaires?



Bonsoir 
Oui, c’ est fait


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2019)

Bon , 
Personne ?


----------



## touba (26 Décembre 2019)

Hello, 

As-tu résolu ce problème ?
Je me pose la même question avec des données Suunto. Est-ce qu'une fois connecté entre elles, l'application Apple Health importe l'historique des activités enregistrées sur mon compte Suunto ou bien elle se contente de récupérer les infos des activités effectuées à partir du moment où la connexion des 2 services à eu lieu ?

Merci.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (26 Décembre 2019)

Il me semble qu'il m'avait fallu demander le transfert des données directement depuis les réglages de Runtastic de mon côté.
Mais encore aujourd'hui, certaines activités ne se synchronise pas toujours.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

Non impossible , après contact avec Runtastic , ils m'ont confirmés que c'était impossible


----------



## lineakd (30 Décembre 2019)

@Jura39 , cette app a bien changé depuis son rachat par adidas, dommage.
Il est possible de récupérer tes données en format .gpx sur le site de runtastic. Après il faut voir comment les rentrées dans l’app santé de ton iphone.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

lineakd a dit:


> @Jura39 , cette app a bien changé depuis son rachat par adidas, dommage.
> Il est possible de récupérer tes données en format .gpx sur le site de runtastic. Après il faut voir comment les rentrées dans l’app santé de ton iphone.


C'est hélas impossible 
j'ai demandé a Apple qui me confirme que c'est impossible


----------

